# Update on Fairy Tree House



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

The fairy house went to the Fair and came home with a purple ribbon in Miscellaneous Crafts. It will be placed in the local gift shop where it will be offered in a silent auction. The winner with the highest bid will choose where the entire proceeds will go: Equine Dreams (puts special needs persons on horses to experience mobility), Safe Passage (for women and children in crisis), and/or America's VetDogs.

We just dug up a bush and already have another stump for next year!


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Great job! And all great charities to chose from. Congrats.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulous fairy tree!! You can almost see fairy dust floating through the air in an ethereal setting just right for the forest folks!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

so much detail! I love it- good charities to choose from :thumbup:


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

What a wonderful creation! May you make a squillion for your charity. God bless you.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful Tree House for several great causes. You are very clever and very generous!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is amazing, a one of a kind.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm enthralled! What a work of art. Good for you!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Great job. Wonderful charities. Love all the details.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this but I'm dying to go inside!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

How wonderful this is. It and you are amazing!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Purple must be the new blue! LOL Wonderful job.


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow-so imaginative! Please let us know what it goes for!


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love your Fairy Tree House, congrats on beautiful work and imagination. I have been wanting to make a fairy garden for some time but could not decide on the medium for the fairies. Love your ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Lovely, especially the washing (are they fairy wings?) on the line. Hope you raise lots of money!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Corndolly said:


> Lovely, especially the washing (are they fairy wings?) on the line.


I intended to hang fairy wings, but found this ribbon, so it's a rainbow, hanging out to dry!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats on the ribbon, well deserved. So cute and lots of details. Very nice to give for charity auction.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh wow! This is absolutely fabulous. What an amazing idea. You really got my imagination going, I love things like this.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> Oh wow! This is absolutely fabulous. What an amazing idea. You really got my imagination going, I love things like this.


Same for me. My imagination is like a child's and I can fancy all sorts of delightful adventures in this. Thank you.


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

that is just so beautiful. love looking at fairy houses and gardens.
alot of loving work


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

how neat


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Your beautifully creative mind is spreading joy in so many ways. The happiness is bursting right here on KP, too!
Thank you for showing us. You give inspiration in many ways.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

so cool


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Amazing work of art!!!
Thanks so much for sharing pictures with us!!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is one of the cutest things I have ever seen!! I want to live there! :wink: Hope it brings a bunch for the charity!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> What a fabulous fairy tree!! You can almost see fairy dust floating through the air in an ethereal setting just right for the forest folks!


Oh, I so wish I could think poetically like you do!! Your words are so much better than anything I could say, so I will just say......

Yes! What LadyBecket said!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

It's absolutely lovely and should do very well at auction.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> The fairy house went to the Fair and came home with a purple ribbon in Miscellaneous Crafts. It will be placed in the local gift shop where it will be offered in a silent auction. The winner with the highest bid will choose where the entire proceeds will go: Equine Dreams (puts special needs persons on horses to experience mobility), Safe Passage (for women and children in crisis), and/or America's VetDogs.
> 
> We just dug up a bush and already have another stump for next year!


WOW! Really stunning. Lots of Love put into this. Hope the bids are high.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been wondering what you had done with this wonderful fairy tree house. I love it! Wish I wished close enough to go see it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I had forgotten how wonderful your fairy tree was. Love, love, love it


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love it, adorable, hope you make lots and lots of cash :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Just wonderful! It brings the child out of you , even at my age. Great cause too.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> The fairy house went to the Fair and came home with a purple ribbon in Miscellaneous Crafts. It will be placed in the local gift shop where it will be offered in a silent auction. The winner with the highest bid will choose where the entire proceeds will go: Equine Dreams (puts special needs persons on horses to experience mobility), Safe Passage (for women and children in crisis), and/or America's VetDogs.
> 
> We just dug up a bush and already have another stump for next year!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

